# North Dakota is #1 but not in a good way



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

NORTH DAKOTA RANKED #1
(But not in a good way!)

Just saw this study and have to wonder whether there is a correlation between the opening of waterfowl season in North Dakota, and ALL the out-of-state hunters that started showing up there these past several weeks???

"North Dakota has the most new Covid-19 cases per 100,000 population this week, per the White House coronavirus task force.

The states in the top ten for new cases per 100,000 population are largely in the Central and Northern US: SD, followed by MT, WI, ID, WY, UT, NE, TN, and IA"

2:21 PM · Oct 28, 2020


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Strange thats for sure. Waterfowl season, college kids returning, local schools opening, cold weather pushing people indoors and things I have not thought of.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Is the reporting like MN... where if one person in a family of 4 tests positive do they count the whole household as positive cases or just the one who actually tested positive. So 1 case or 4 cases??

Are the cases a "backlog" that is showing up also like in MN... ie: people who tested in July are now getting results back after "quarentining" back in july... but the positive case is getting shown now in October???

Is it also the fact that flu cases are down 90% from this time last year.... so is the yearly flu getting "popped" or "documented" as COVID 19??

This is what happens when the Gov. Monitized covid cases for hospitals. you will see numbers get skewed to error on the safe side. This is what you get when Pelosi will not put into words "LIABILITY EXEMPTIONS" in the COVID bills. She wants it so people can SUE. So everyone is erroring extremely on the side of caution for the fear of litigation. Why do you think schools are being so careful even though the data shows school age children have the highest recovery rate and time line. But yet they are shutting down things, cancelling things, etc. All out of FEAR and possible litigation. I talked to a school Super this week and that is exactly what he said is he doesn't want to be "the school" that has the outbreak and then get sued. Which I dont blame him... he is caught between a rock and a hard place.

Anyways.... my little rant on COVID is over. But the more and more i hear stories and talk to people the more BS is coming to light. Again take it seriously but it isn't the "death sentence" that the media and some on the political side are making it out to be.

Stay safe everyone. :thumb:


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Here is a reply from a friend:

"not sure that is a correct correlation, every medical professional has said for months to expect a dramatic increase this winter...if your correlating influx of new hunters then you must look at steepness of other states which likely received hunters as well... here is a comparison to Minnesota and Wisconsin, all which had influx... but have greater steepness..."


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The reporting is crazy for sure. I was hunting with a fellow today thst said a lady he knows went in to get tested over her lunch break. She signed in, but had to wait so long she was going to be late for work. She was never tested, but two days later got a letter telling her she tested positive.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Myself and my son (11) just got tested on Wednesday. We both had fevers and body aches late monday night and tuesday morning so I called my family doctor. He said well with two of you getting symptoms you better come do the drive through testing.

We are both positive.

So far nothing in our lungs but it is hammering our energy hard, body aches and cramps, no taste or smell anymore.

No known exposure aside from the kids at school, which is where I am assuming it came from.

The scary thing is my buddies 69 year old father, with no underlying conditions, who was in great shape and could probably work me into the ground just passed from it.

The day we tested positive I looked at the numbers, 1 in every 69 people in SD actively had COVID.

Stay safe out there guys and gals, take your precautions.


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

As if you all who live there didn't already know this but...

COVID-19 Hospitalizations Surge In Dakotas: 'It's Like We Opened Up A Spigot'
November 14, 20207:00 AM ET

[url=https://www.npr.org/sections/...ww.npr.org/sections/health-sho ... p-a-spigot
[/url]


----------



## BugGoSplat (Oct 5, 2020)

Yeah, it might be a good time to start paying attention to mask regulations and social distancing... A lot of people near me don't seem to be doing that.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Where are we now on the scientific opinion on masks. I know at one time they said they caused more problems than they solved. We have gone from wear masks, masks make no difference, to masks are worse, and now back to wear masks. Is there anyone who knows what they are talking about. Some people think masks protect them. They do not. They protect other people from you if your infected. Even then it's like a chain link fence to keep mosquitoes out of your yard.

Is this all coincidence? I wonder about the timing of the virus, the lockdowns, the dishonest election. It sounds like crazy conspiracy theory, but that's exactly what they would want us to think if it's true. Would we have people in Washington willing to let thousands die just to win an election? I have no doubt they would let a million die. The democrats don't care about those deaths as long as they have power. They kill the unborn and now the guy Biden wants as a health advisor has in the past advocated denying health care to those over 75. He was also instrumental in writing Obama's affordable health care. HIs idea is just keep them comfortable as they die from whatever. I wonder if he will feel the same when he hits 75.



> A doctor and medical ethicist argues life after 75 is not worth living
> Ezekiel Emanuel questions "whether our consumption is worth our contribution" in old age.


 This guy argues that our health care system would be more robust if we let those 75 years old and older die. He also makes the point that if what they consume exceeds what they contribute they should be allowed to die. Look out homeless.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-nc ... -cov2.html

https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-020-02801-8

https://www.ucsf.edu/news/2020/06/41790 ... ks-prevent

https://www.healthline.com/health-news/ ... masks-work

https://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-con ... oronavirus

https://med.stanford.edu/news/all-news/ ... ntribute-t

https://hartfordhealthcare.org/about-us ... blicId=395

I am pretty sure wearing a mask can't hurt.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

SDbearfan....

2 things...

#1.... GO VIKINGS.... oke:

#2.... Here is my take on masks.... I think it is more of a placebo affect than anything. Here is my reasoning.... in MN we have had a mask mandate since end of july. LOOK AT OUR NUMBERS. They have gone up and we are at about 12% infection rate. What I am getting at is that masks are making people think that they dont need to "social distance"... or that they are bullet proof if they wear a mask. But the mask along with other measures are what is needed.

So when people scream... MASK UP.... i am not on board from what exactly I have seen happen in MN. It isn't the "cure all" as people think it is. :bop:


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I think you are probably right on some of that.

I also think even in places where there are mandates, compliance is actually about 50 percent as there were no fines/penalties associated with a mask mandate that were enforced. Everyone has COVID fatigue.

I go to walmart as little as possible, but I do have to go there from time to time, which they have a mask mandate and people watching the doors, but people take them off as soon as they are in the store, which I can't figure out as there are so many people in the store that you are bound to be exposed to it there.

We had it go through our house, but my daughter did not get it. Maybe she was lucky but she was really religious about wearing a mask and staying away from us.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

SD...

I know of families in my town where 2 out of 5 had it and the rest didn't. It is just the way our bodies work and how colds, flus, etc work.

But I have got to ask.... did the state count everyone in the home as a "positive" case? In MN they do... even if those people test negative. Have they "changed" how they are counting positive cases??? Just curious is all.

Because the sad part of this whole situation is that now with Biden possibly going to be the president Pelosi is hoping her "bill" will get the votes and get pushed thru....ie: Bailing out states with "HIGH" covid case numbers. This was a sticky point before and was never going to fly by Trump. But it is to give more money to states who have "higher" positive cases. So are states starting to adjust the way they report "cases" to get higher numbers so they can possibly get more "FEDERAL" aid.

Yeah... this is what is totally BS about this whole situation. :bop:


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

They did not count everyone positive here.


----------



## BugGoSplat (Oct 5, 2020)

southdakbearfan said:


> I think you are probably right on some of that.
> 
> I also think even in places where there are mandates, compliance is actually about 50 percent as there were no fines/penalties associated with a mask mandate that were enforced. Everyone has COVID fatigue.
> 
> ...


Good for your daughter! Honestly, if more people were like her, this whole COVID thing wouldn't be as hard as it is now. Whether you're a Trumper or a Dem, one thing remains constant. And has for hundreds of years--science. And the science has proven that masks help slow the spread. Social distancing helps slow the spread. Handwashing helps. There's just too many people out there politicizing the issue with a ton of misinformation brainwashing sycophants of either party. Fighting a blight with politics has never worked throughout history, so why should it start now?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Its darn confusing when even the science gets political. I use hand sanitizers after every store I go in. I use the grocery pick up at Walmart and do it the first hour of the day because I think there is less chance of contamination then. I may go back to exposing everything to a strong UV light before I bring it in the house. Masks however I think is like a chain link fence to keep modquitoes out of your yard.

Part of the problem is guys like Fauci who keep changing their mind. Masks are good, masks dont help, masks may be worse than no masks, masks are good. Same with shut downs. I believe the only reason for a shutvdown is because those who want socialism read Saul Alinskis Rules for Radicals and agree with him that the economy must be driven into the dirt and socialism offered as thevonly way back.

Politics has corrupted so many things that nothing is believable anymore. Working in science for 36.5 years I watched it happen like the spread of cancer. I dislike both sides and the only reason I vote reoublican even while I dislike them is to keep the blood of abortion off my hands. I sincerely believe that hell waits for those who support it or vote for those who support it. Im afraid that after I die there will be many I love, but will never see again.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is another thing to be on the watch for. Especially if Biden does become president (which it looks like it even more)....

But one of the people he wants as his "head" or "lead" person on COVID is a Dr. from the U of MN. This Dr. has some far out views.

1. People over 75 are pretty much useless and have run their course in life. Now I paraphrased it but it is honestly like that...ie: quality of life isn't as good so why waste medicine, procedures, etc on people who are over 75.

2. He wants a 6-8 week complete lock down....ie: you don't leave your home and the goverment will pay you. He says the goverment has enough money to do this..... REALLY!!!! Why are we in debt? Why do they have to keep raising the Debt ceiling?..... etc. Again... just because you are a Dr. doesn't me you are the smartest man for everything. oke:

Remember we did alot of things to "slow" the spread and it was only going to take 14 day... errrr... 1 month.... errrr.... 8 weeks.... errrrr..... THIS IS SOME OF THE STUFF DR. FAUCI said to do and the country did it!!!!! So if Biden listens to this U of MN doctor.... you will see a 6 week lock down... followed by another 6 weeks... and another 6 weeks.... and so on. THis is what is scary.... especially when people say... FOLLOW THE SCIENCE.

Again.... Doesn't Science say 2 sexes/genders??? But you can see how many people say that science is BS.... oke:


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> Its darn confusing when even the science gets political. I use hand sanitizers after every store I go in. I use the grocery pick up at Walmart and do it the first hour of the day because I think there is less chance of contamination then. I may go back to exposing everything to a strong UV light before I bring it in the house. Masks however I think is like a chain link fence to keep modquitoes out of your yard.
> 
> Part of the problem is guys like Fauci who keep changing their mind. Masks are good, masks dont help, masks may be worse than no masks, masks are good. Same with shut downs. I believe the only reason for a shutvdown is because those who want socialism read Saul Alinskis Rules for Radicals and agree with him that the economy must be driven into the dirt and socialism offered as thevonly way back.
> 
> Politics has corrupted so many things that nothing is believable anymore. Working in science for 36.5 years I watched it happen like the spread of cancer. I dislike both sides and the only reason I vote reoublican even while I dislike them is to keep the blood of abortion off my hands. I sincerely believe that hell waits for those who support it or vote for those who support it. Im afraid that after I die there will be many I love, but will never see again.


I hear you there. Between politicians and the news networks there should be some financial repercussions for them putting blatantly false stuff out there. Same thing for social media and the crap floating around there.

News networks should be news, not opinion shows. If they want to be an opinion show they shouldn't be able to call themselves news networks. But 24 hour news networks need to keep people watching so they all pretty much put their spin on it to make it scandalous or interesting. I believe it was Paul Harvey that stated you have to work all week to put together 1 hour worth of actual news worthy news.

Freedom of speech does not and should not include freedom of repercussions from what one says.

I believe blatantly false news and social media created to mislead and passed off as fact is the most clear and present danger to our democracy in my lifetime.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I believe blatantly false news and social media created to mislead and passed off as fact is the most clear and present danger to our democracy in my lifetime.


 :thumb:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> I believe blatantly false news and social media created to mislead and passed off as fact is the most clear and present danger to our democracy in my lifetime.


Agree 100%.... Social media has dumbed down our world. Yes I know how Ironic it is to say this on a social media site/platform. But it is the truth.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

If you ain't first, you're last. :beer:


----------



## BugGoSplat (Oct 5, 2020)

Yeah, but the problem is... what news is false? And which is true?

Answer: whichever fits our own personal agenda.

I try to look at thing from a neutral point of view. The AP Reuters is generally who I follow the most, but I tread carefully. And I know I'm gonna anger some folks here with this but... OANN and Newsmax are trash. There's absolutely nothing unbiased about them, and therefore cannot be taken seriously. Just like MSNBC and Daily Kos & others are crap. Bunch of left-leaning sissies. Finding real news is like finding a specific needle in a needle factory. It's out there, but it's going take a lot of pain and effort to find it.


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Some good news....

https://www.inforum.com/newsmd/coronavi ... esting-day


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

and 3 years from now when everyone else is still battling this and ND has had herd immunity for a couple years ? lol


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I would guess that you are right. There are some many people that have had covid, but don' tell anyone.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> OANN and Newsmax are trash. There's absolutely nothing unbiased about them,


 I didn't think anyone seen them as unbiased. Unbiased doesn't exist anywhere. The best we can do is watch all the biased news, look at what's happening, what individuals actually say and compare that to what the bias news tells us. Then hopefully we have the wisdom and the discernment to see things as they really are. You may not agree with this, but wisdom is one thing God promises us in the Bible. I often pray for wisdom and discernment because I don't think I can see the truth by my own power. I posted this on another thread: todays world has little integrity and less truth, if it looks like a duck, walks like a duck, quacks like a duck, it's probably a pigeon.


----------

